# Windows Media Player won't turn off subtitles??



## Bonecrusher123

hey guys, i've got a movie i just tried watching and there are subtitles on it. i have subtitles turned off in WMP on win7 and i have right clicked and selected 'turn off subtitles' but they won't turn off. i tried it in VLC and it worked fine without subs. anyone know why this happens?


----------



## pip22

When WMP is palying a movie, take a look at the notifications area of the taskbar.
If you see an icon there related to the movie, right-click it and select "Disable subtitles"


----------



## Bonecrusher123

where is the taskbar? how do i do that?


----------



## Oddba11

The options you disabled in WMP only affect external subtitle files. This would apply to DVD playback, or files with an external subtitle file.

For example: actionmovie.avi and actionmovie.srt (srt/sub/idx - are subtitle files)

If you are playing a single file (ie: actionmovie.avi) and there is no subtitle fiile, then the subtitles are hardcoded. In other words, they are part of the video. They cannot be disabled.


----------



## Ent

If they were hard coded into the DVD, then playing in VLC would also show the subtitles.
I think the issue to which Pip22 refers is that an external codec, such as ffdshow, may be interpreting the subtitles, and sending them with the video to Media Player. Since Media player doesn't control the codec, it can't turn them off. However the codec program may have its own option for controlling subtitles.

This program can often be found in the task bar as Pip22 says. That means the set of icons in the bottom right of your screen, near to the clock.


----------

